# Atlas Strong Shoulder Mason Jar



## PAPickers

Hello again everyone. Today i'm looking for a little help with the date of this jar. Yes I know, its not a bottle, but I figured somebody would know something. I found this around an old brick yard from the early 1900s that was in operation until 1965. I was digging Pepsi bottles from the 70s and 80s and this one stuck out like a sore thumb. It was buried in the side of a partially dried up creek bed right at the base of the mountain that comes down into this old clay mining town. It had part of the lid and was wrapped in a bit of tin foil, which leads me to believe someone had hid money or possibly something else they didn't want anyone to find in it, but whatever it was, it was gone as the lid and foil had rusted and ripped away. Anyway, I was looking for ways to date the jar, and couldn't find any reliable sources that had the info I was looking for. What i did read told me that the Hazel-Atlas company was in business until around 1964 when most of the factories were sold. It also told me that the Strong shoulder was one of their later designs and that it was completely machine made, which is why it would have such a noticeable crease. However, I also read about the many reproductions and fakes. When I looked at pictures, I saw that most of the ones others have are rounded towards the neck and threads. So my question is, does anyone know if this is real or a fake, and if it is real can you give me an idea of the time?


----------



## rallcollector

To my knowledge, the Atlas Strong Shoulders have not been reproduced, at least not yet.  They were made from the 1920's up thru [I believe] the 40's.  Hope this helps.
 Paul


----------



## ajohn

Yo PA,
 Nothing special there..... unless your jar is of an odd color like cornflower blue or olive or green, then it would be worth from 20-80 depending on how deep the color is. You can actually have a very nice collection of these jars in the many different shades. I know that a few years ago I was finding them here and there. don't see as much any more.


----------



## PAPickers

Thank you both very much. I knew it was nothing special since it was just clear, Im not in it for the value just the cool history. Thank you once again, have a nice day.


----------



## Ken_Riser

PAPickers said:


> Thank you both very much. I knew it was nothing special since it was just clear, Im not in it for the value just the cool history. Thank you once again, have a nice day.


All fun don't Yu just love it when Yu get one and as many thousands of bottlee s I've held many many snuff bottles but first nice hand blown snuff bottles blew my mind trying to figure what kind of ink lol I thought it was love my browns colors but Yu just get one that totally blows ya mind like a glass eye installing tool put your eye in with it couldn't figure that one till I got a eye stuck one one lol

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser

Ken_Riser said:


> All fun don't Yu just love it when Yu get one and as many thousands of bottlee s I've held many many snuff bottles but first nice hand blown snuff bottles blew my mind trying to figure what kind of ink lol I thought it was love my browns colors but Yu just get one that totally blows ya mind like a glass eye installing tool put your eye in with it couldn't figure that one till I got a eye stuck one one lol
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


Levi Garrett snuff bottles hand blown I love them brown bottles




Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser

Ken_Riser said:


> Levi Garrett snuff bottles hand blown I love them brown bottles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


Mason I have a dam Mason's partner at one time only one I've ever saw says his old business partners name on it dam forget that guy's name on the only one I've found like it dam not ball but dam I'll have to look at the bottle to remember balls partners name I believe he took over ball Mason found it in Columbus groveport Ohio actually only one with balls partners name on it 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------

